# Favorite Gnu Board



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

3 recommendations

Gnu Riders Choice
Lib Tech (Gnu's sister company) TRS
Lib Tech T. Rice

being a freerider, i would get a slightly larger board, a 156-158. But those 3 boards are the best freeride boards by mervin (parent company to gnu and lib tech) and arguably the altered genetics by gnu, but thats a $600 all around board


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

i havent ridden the RC or T.Rice, but the TRS is a great board that you cant go wrong with.


----------

